# Hard drive



## jayne13 (Jun 7, 2008)

Any advice on the best place to get a replacement one from as I think I have killed the other one, it's all gone green on me


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Firstly if its a green screen it's a GOSD do a search it will probably rerest it itself but could take upto twenty four hours assuming TiVo is powered up. 

Regarding a drive five posts down (at time of writing) is a thread about Samsung drives all the info you need is there.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

jayne13 said:


> Any advice on the best place to get a replacement one from as I think I have killed the other one, it's all gone green on me


Assuming it doesn't recover from the "green screen of death" then a replacement drive should sort it.

I could not possibly suggest a source though as that might be against forum rules!


----------



## Nero2 (Aug 22, 2005)

Jayne,

Just in case you need a pointer try:

www.tivoheaven.co.uk

,there are other UK suppliers that will also be able to help.

Thanks

Nero


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Nero2 said:


> ,there are other UK suppliers that will also be able to help.
> 
> Thanks


I find that www.tivocentral.co.uk are just as helpful as www.tivoheaven.co.uk but they have lower prices, especially on smaller pre-prepared drives.

And they also have a normal phone number rather than one starting with 0870.:up:

There is also a supplier called www.tivoland.com but they seem to take rather a long time to send out their replacement drives these days and unlike tivoheaven and tivocentral they do not post nearly as often on this forum.

Regarding the Green Screen if you get one it usually means the drive is dieing. It might recover temporary if you leave the Green Screen on for a few hours but this is usually temporary before it then finally turns up its toes for good. So sounds like time for a new drive to me.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> I find that www.tivocentral.co.uk are just as helpful as www.tivoheaven.co.uk but they have lower prices, especially on smaller pre-prepared drives.


To be fair, there are only two sizes of drive which both sell. For a 160Gb TiVo Central is cheaper, but they both charge the same for a 400Gb drive. I doubt many go for a 160Gb though.

Spookily, both of them are a bit mathematically challenged with their 2 x 400Gb upgrades, charging a pound _more_ than buying two 400Gbs individually.

Looks like a price fixing cartel to me; I'd get your LibDem councillor tow check out Euro law Pete!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> To be fair, there are only two sizes of drive which both sell. For a 160Gb TiVo Central is cheaper, but they both charge the same for a 400Gb drive. I doubt many go for a 160Gb though.


I think you will actually find (and Tivocentral may well be happy to confirm) that a major part of the market is drive replacement in Lifetime Subbed 40Gb units that have never previously had any form of previous upgrade at all.

For those people a 160Gb drive is luxury and keeping down the price to stop people considering inferior Freeview Playback PVRs is all important. For instance Tesco Extra at Gatwick certainly were selling the 250Gb Tv-Onics Freeview Playback compatible PVR for only £99.99 recently. Not as good as a Tivo but I think you can see the problem.



> Spookily, both of them are a bit mathematically challenged with their 2 x 400Gb upgrades, charging a pound _more_ than buying two 400Gbs individually.


Yes i don't understand their logic there at all, especially when we know that drives they are fitting can now be had for under £50 each with careful shopping around. The normal idea is one needs to make so much per customer to cover the basic inconvenience of dealing with them and postage etc on top of the actual cost of the component parts. I seem to remember blindlemon's argument is that a dual drive setup is considerably more likely to fail and invoke a warranty replacement and reformat by him.

I do think Tivocentral's prices seem to have been creeping up a bit lately (apart from his bargain basement drive) now that he has established his reputation for offering a good quality service.



> Looks like a price fixing cartel to me; I'd get your LibDem councillor tow check out Euro law Pete!


No the Lib Dems are useless on this kind of thing (they only think the EU is there to ensure more Green taxes on carbon emissions) and its a good old fashioned Tory politician that you need to sort this out. If you will recall they are the party that most strongly believes in the free market.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> I find that www.tivocentral.co.uk are just as helpful as www.tivoheaven.co.uk


As far as I'm aware Pete *you have never purchased anything from either of us*, so what exactly do you base this assertion on?



Pete77 said:


> And they also have a normal phone number rather than one starting with 0870.:up:


Thanks for the dig at my 0870 number Pete - I guess I have to expect it from you these days 

As it happens, I only introduced it because my number used to be an 0709  one which is a *lot* more expensive than 0870. If anybody calls me about TiVo stuff and wants my geographical number I'm happy to give it to them. I'm just not happy putting it on the website or having people publish it on this forum without my permission.



Pete77 said:


> I seem to remember blindlemon's argument is that a dual drive setup is considerably more likely to fail and invoke a warranty replacement and reformat by him.


2x400gb is indeed the most likely to fail given the fact that you have two drives instead of one and both are generating a fair amount of heat. The 400gb Samsung drives are great, but like most large 7200rpm drives they do get quite hot after a few hours in an enclosed space.

It is also the 'top of the line' upgrade and at that level people are not usually too concerned about shaving a couple of pennies off the price. I know you won't understand that mindset Pete, but I can assure you it does exist.



TCM2007 said:


> Looks like a price fixing cartel to me


Yep, we all consulted with Robert Maxwell and he advised what price to set....


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> Yep, we all consulted with Robert Maxwell and he advised what price to set....


I didn't realise that communication with those who have shuffled off this mortal coil had now moved on quite so far. Perhaps you can tell me precisely how you achieved this impressive feat of supernatural communication.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> I didn't realise that communication with those who have shuffled off this mortal coil had now moved on quite so far. Perhaps you can tell me precisely how you achieved this impressive feat of supernatural communication.


Telepathy dear friend, telepathy. It's pretty big among us uber-capitalist monopolists... or hadn't you heard?


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> Telepathy dear friend, telepathy. It's pretty big among us uber-capitalist monopolists... or hadn't you heard?


Seems to be fairly common among those who like to comment on the business practices of people whose services they haven't used too...

Gah, I now have to write "I must resist the trolls" 500 times!


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

No, that's not telepathy - that's paranoia!


----------



## Nero2 (Aug 22, 2005)

Come on guys, this thread was started by a newcomer looking for some help/info let's not have yet another OT hijacking.

It's getting very predictable.

Thanks


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

To be fair Nero, Pete has given the OP the web addresses he needs. For once a discussion about pricing etc from TiVoLand etc is on topic!


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Christ! I thought the record had got stuck for a minute there


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> To be fair Nero, Pete has given the OP the web addresses *he* needs. For once a discussion about pricing etc from TiVoLand etc is on topic!


Surely the Original Poster in this topic was jayne13.

It doesn't seem too big an assumption from there that the Tivocommunity member who was in fact in need of our advice regarding hard drive replacement options was therefore female rather than male.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> Surely the Original Poster in this topic was jayne13.
> 
> It doesn't seem too big an assumption from there that the Tivocommunity member who was in fact in need of our advice regarding hard drive replacement options was therefore female rather than male.


Hard to tell in this day and age Pete77


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

PaulWilkinsUK said:


> Hard to tell in this day and age Pete77


I naturally assumed it was a member of the Firefly crew that was struggling with their PVR 

Ian


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> Surely the Original Poster in this topic was jayne13.
> 
> It doesn't seem too big an assumption from there that the Tivocommunity member who was in fact in need of our advice regarding hard drive replacement options was therefore female rather than male.


I hadn't noticed the OP's "handle".


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> I hadn't noticed the OP's "handle".


So you admit you are not infallible then.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Frequently Pete. Just don't have cause to when arguing with you very often.


----------



## jayne13 (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. The Tivo has gone back to normal and I have managed to get my Philips freeview box working with it.......Jayne


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

jayne13 said:


> Thanks for all the replies. The Tivo has gone back to normal and I have managed to get my Philips freeview box working with it.......Jayne


The appearance of the green screen is still a bad sign though regarding a Tivo hard drive so you should still be prepared for the worst to happen in the near future and to then have to get a replacement drive from one of the firms mentioned.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

As much as it pains me to agree with Pete these days -  - he is unfortunately correct. 

The reason your TiVo suffered a GSOD is almost certainly due to drive corruption caused by a slowly failing drive. The GSOD has managed to repair the damage this time, but the next time - and there will be a next time - it could be fatal. If you have any settings and recordings you would like to preserve then at this point it might (should if the TiVo is functioning OK) be possible to copy them to a new drive. Once the drive fails completely or becomes so corrupted that a GSOD can't complete or the TiVo can't boot to the main menu it will be too late.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> As much as it pains me to agree with Pete these days -  - he is unfortunately correct.


Its nice to know that we can still agree on some things.:up:

At this rate you may even be sending me a PM with an invitation to participate in a game of football in No Man's Land on xmas day, as another well known forum member did (he knows who he is).


----------

